# Utah Lake Carp Spearing



## westonater1980 (Apr 25, 2011)

I really want to go stab, or shoot some carp out at utah lake. Unfortunately, i have no idea what the rules for this are and am having a hard time finding anything on it. I'm talking spear/bow fishing from a boat. Do you have to have another license for this? Do i have to keep thos PCB filled carp or can i just throw them somewhere? Are there any specific rules acout the type of spear?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

All ya gotta do is read:

A quip from the 2011 Utah Fishing Guide book:


> To take nonprohibited nongame fish, you may use angling, traps, archery (excluding crossbows), dipnets, cast nets, liftnets, seines or a handheld spear from above the surface of the water. When using these methods, please remember the following rules:
> • Seines (nets) may not exceed 10 feet in length or width.
> • Cast nets may not exceed 10 feet in diameter (a five-foot radius).
> • *Nongame fish that are legal to take must either be released or killed immediately after you remove them from the water. You may not leave them on the shoreline.
> ...


http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2011_pdfs/2011_fishing.pdf

Fishrmn


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

your not the only one that wants to get out i would love to get out as well but time is my issue here


----------

